# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  New Member :)

## owl307

Well I dont actually have ball pythons myself, I'm holding one for my friend till June and bringing her and a male down to georgia for him. I believe he introduced himself here as DBPfires or something along those lines? I have his girl with me now (Ember 250grams) and male will be picked up later (Flint 445grams) both are fires. He's shooting for them pretty super fires  :Smile:  now If i ever do get a bp... which i most likely will eventually when i have the money to get the morph... I want a banana ktulu? saw it on constrictors unlimited. GORGEOUS! For now I'm a smaller snake person  :Smile:  I'm turning 16, female, my name is Melani and I have a 2013 female albino honduran milk snake named Aster  :Very Happy: 
can anyone explain to me how to post photos?

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Welcome to the forum Melanie!!  :Very Happy:  and to post pictures upload then to a photo sharing site like photobucket and then copy and paste the direct link into your post and there ya go  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bumblebee1028

Welcome to the forum!  :Smile:

----------


## owl307

Here she is! But in reality (this was my ipod camera) she is more yellow. I'll figure out how to get an accurate photo one day lol. This is Ember, the female fire I have with me at the moment. She's head shy and tried to eat my toe once but as long as i don't move too fast she is generally OK.. she has tried to strike at me through the glass. if you have any tips on how to have her calm down would be appreciated  :Smile:  :

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-13-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

She's so gorgeous! She's a really nice fire  :Smile:  and when it comes to her striking at you she's just being defensive because she either hasn't settled into her new home yet or doesn't feel secure in her enclosure or both. If she's in a glass tank you should black out the sides and back with some paper so she will only be able to see out of the front. It will make her feel safer and in turn calm her down.  :Smile:  when did your friend drop her off with you? If it was very recent then she just needs time to settle into her new home. Also defensiveness is usually husbandry related so what are your temps and humidity like in the cage? I know having a glass tank can be hard to keep everything leveled out I had two of them for a looooonnggg time lol. Do you have two hides? One on the warm side and one on the cool? If everything is on point then it's just a settling issue but we want to make sure it's nothing more just incase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ohpleez

> Here she is! But in reality (this was my ipod camera) she is more yellow. I'll figure out how to get an accurate photo one day lol. This is Ember, the female fire I have with me at the moment. She's head shy and tried to eat my toe once but as long as i don't move too fast she is generally OK.. she has tried to strike at me through the glass. if you have any tips on how to have her calm down would be appreciated  :


Time and lots of patience

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Welcome and enjoy your stay  :Cool:

----------

